

The Connective, a citizen-owned internet. - frankydp
http://www.theconnective.net/

======
sorbus
No actual information about how they're going to do it. Or, for that matter,
what they're going to do (something involving community-owned last-mile
infrastructure?). On the other hand, a very large number of buzzwords.

